# 2018 Nissan Rogue - question about a connector in the boot



## Leosri (Oct 4, 2020)

Friends, this is my first post on this forum. I have a 2018 Nissan Rogue SV and in this in the boot area left hand side I have a space with a cover where the jack is kept. Next to the jack I see an open connector with bunch of colored wires. Can some please confirm what this is ? I've attached few pics.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Does your Rogue have the optional "power lift gate" feature; if not, the connector may be for that feature. Maybe it's for the optional "towing" feature.


----------



## Leosri (Oct 4, 2020)

yes it has power lift gate.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Take a trip to your local Nissan dealer and look at the Rogues they have; examine the storage area. If you find one that has the connector plugged in to another one, find out what options are on that car.


----------



## Leosri (Oct 4, 2020)

rogoman said:


> Take a trip to your local Nissan dealer and look at the Rogues they have; examine the storage area. If you find one that has the connector plugged in to another one, find out what options are on that car.


sure good idea


----------

